# New member, need advice/feedback



## KJ954 (Aug 24, 2014)

What's up fellow GTO'ers. I have a 06 Goat completely stock, 6spd that currently has 44k miles. I don't want to overload it with power and noise (I have an old mopar for that) so my plan is to keep it subtle but fun. On my list to buy after a pretty fair amount of research is a vararam cai (which I have a question about), magna flow cat back competition series (headers down here in Florida don't last) and last which I really want feedback on is the magnuson supercharger. Looks like easy to DIY, a bit over priced but I don't have to worry about the injectors, fuel pump, lifters etc etc. anybody have experience with one preferably from a stock set up??? THANKS!
- KJ

Sorry if I did this wrong btw, I'm new to forums


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the goat world. I don't see any reason that coated 304 stainless headers would not last in Florida. Lots of others have them and they are the best bang for buck mod you can do. They also are the supporting base for all others and alter the sound to make it a little more aggressive. Unless you are looking for a particular sound or want it a lot louder a catback is the worst bang for buck mod as they do little to nothing for performance. 

A Maggie although expensive is a great bolt-on as it gives a ton of street power while maintaining fuel economy (when you keep your foot out of it  ). The Vararam will not work with it.

The first thing I would do though is address the suspension. The front radius rods bushings and strut tower bushings are most likely shot if they're stock and the springs and dampers were pretty suspect from the get-go.


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Have you considered a pro-charger? They may be easier than a Maggie IMO

Nick C.


----------

